# eagle 480 won't turn off?



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

my eagle 480 will not shut off. it will go into some kind of self test mode and a test page will come up. fortunately i have a cut off switch because i forget to turn things off. i think the road salt in dec,jan may be causing my problems. i know it is rusting my trailer big time.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Have you tried just holding the button in for quite a while till it does shutoff? If that doesn't work follow the soft reset in your manual. If you don't have that the instructions are on Lowrance's website under your unit's info. I honestly don't remember what the soft reset sequence is. You will probably loose any saved waypoints. 

Or the other thing you might try first if the holding the button doesn't work is to re-install the updated software sometimes that will clear up and glitches in the system too.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i tried holding the button and the teat page comes up that i have never seen before. i will try the reset soon. thanx


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

a couple of my lowrance have done that. i couldnt get to stop so started unplugging the power cord
gobie


----------

